# Horse communicator - believe in them - I do now!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you post the pic you sent?


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry not posted pics before. If you can tell me how to then I'll post them


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

netty83 said:


> Well I sent a picture off to a lady who lives approximately 500 miles away from me. It claimed on her website that she could do a reading by email and all she needed was a photo and the horses age (approx 16 i think)and how long I'd had her for (coming up a year) I am pretty skeptical of these kind of things but went ahead anyway. So off my email went with picture attached of Bess. This is what she had to say......
> 
> She said she seemed a little older than 16. It has taken her along time to feel settled but she now feels very comfotable with me and she knows i'm very caring of her (true)
> 
> ...


He he, sorry but those are my thoughts! I wonder with animal communicators, they seem to convey such people-centric messages. I think it is more for the benefit of the person knowing that their horse loves them than anything else.

If my horse could speak, and I would hope that her native tongue is English as it would be frustrating if she spoke French, I think she would say "go away I am busy eating hay."


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sarah beat me to it.

I too would like to see the photo (s) you sent and know what information you gave them up front.


Posting photos is not that hard. Put them on a free photo hosting site like photobucket.

At the top of this posting window you can see two rows of icons, the bottom row there is one that looks like a mountain scene with a postage stamp in the upper right corner (5th in from the right side).

Pick that and paste the location of the image you copied from Photobucket in the appropriate spot that pops up.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

sarahver said:


> He he, sorry but those are my thoughts! I wonder with animal communicators, they seem to convey such people-centric messages. I think it is more for the benefit of the person knowing that their horse loves them than anything else.
> 
> If my horse could speak, and I would hope that her native tongue is English as it would be frustrating if she spoke French, I think she would say "go away I am busy eating hay."


About the dark green coat (the farmer wife) she said that this person gives her treats and the farmers wife does. I agree in principle with what you say and I am a skeptical person. About the shows she has been to alot of driving shows in her time. Yes with her being old there are chances that she has been to some shows in her life but from that picture you couldn't have known really as she is an out of shape dales mare who hasn't had much done with her for the past two years. Oh I don't know whether I believe it or not. It's just nice to hear someone say that my mare is happy :lol:


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

The only information I gave was that she was 16 (approx) and that I had had her since may last year. I didn't give any background info or ask any questions. I'll post photo's as soon as I can and see what you guys think she may have picked up from the photo. Photobucket - not heard of that so will check that out and see what i can do. thanks.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I am glad that your mare is happy too. Although I am sure that you knew that yourself anyway!

Sorry for being a skeptic, it is such a lovely idea and it is not harmful in any way (unless you take major vetinary or training advice).


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Horses see color like this










I assume the horse doesn't think in human speech, so if she's really seeing visions of what the horse sees or thinks, all her thoughts would be in those colors. Notice how "dark blue" and "dark green" don't look the same to both horses and humans.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

sarahver said:


> He he, sorry but those are my thoughts! I wonder with animal communicators, they seem to convey such people-centric messages. I think it is more for the benefit of the person knowing that their horse loves them than anything else.
> 
> If my horse could speak, and I would hope that her native tongue is English as it would be frustrating if she spoke French,* I think she would say "go away I am busy eating hay."*


LOL! I think T would tell me to lose some weight as she is tired of hauling my fat **** around!

Netty, I so want to believe in animal communicators , but there is a part of my brain that is very skeptical. I would have to experience it myself to decide one way or another, and believe me, even then it would be difficult for me to believe. 

Like the others, I first thought about the picture you sent and what the AC may have surmised from it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ptvintage said:


> Horses see color like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I refuse to believe you that BF does not enjoy the pretty pink things I buy her.....


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I refuse to believe you that BF does not enjoy the pretty pink things I buy her.....


Or.... Maybe that's why she puts up with it? :wink:

OP, there is another thread on here where people are much more supportive of AC, here it is:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/animal-communicators-71743/

I know MIEventer is a huge believer, she may be more impressed than us cold hearted skeptical folk!!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

~Have the pictures worked still trying to get to grips with photobucket not a techie.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

http://http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g405/nettyandbess/family467.jpg


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Still can not see it.

Link does not work for me either.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to...interrupt this thread, but i'm really interested in this  Can you post the website? Does it cost money? We just got a rescue in and I really wonder what his past was...


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

hi there. that's mainly what i wanted to get it done for as I didn't know much about my horse really apart from she had been driven and done some shows. the lady is called Janine.

http://www.horsecommunicator-reikihealer.co.uk/index.html

Tells you everything you need to know on the website. If you do decide to get it done please post on here will be interesting to hear.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

family467.jpg picture by nettyandbess - Photobucket

http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g405/nettyandbess/family467.jpg

<a href="Pictures by nettyandbess - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g405/nettyandbess/family467.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>










If none of these work I'll give it up as a bad job. I don't know what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What a cutie! I am by no means an animal communicator but from the looks of her she is healthy, happy, well taken care of and perhaps a little squishy in that rug (!)


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

She's my baby! She is in foal although she doesn't look it she is due in March. I can't wait to be riding her again. I thought the rug was a little tight but i kept adjusting it and it had plenty of room on her withers. I've taken it off now and it will be used for one of the other horses. She is a hardy mare anyway so will be fine for a week or so with no rug infact I don't think the previous owner rugged her at all.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Walkamile said:


> LOL! I think T would tell me to lose some weight as she is tired of hauling my fat **** around!


****! 

My qh tells it to me every time she's unhappy about something! And she's very easy to understand. :lol:

netty, I'm glad you had such a great experience, but I still stay very skeptical...


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> ****!
> 
> My qh tells it to me every time she's unhappy about something! And she's very easy to understand. :lol:
> 
> netty, I'm glad you had such a great experience, but I still stay very skeptical...


No worries, i'm a firm believer that everyone has and is entitled to their opinion and not to be offended by it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

netty83 said:


> No worries, i'm a firm believer that everyone has and is entitled to their opinion and not to be offended by it.


Lol! Exactly, to each own... I have my beliefs I bet not too many people would agree with. Ha-ha!

She's a cutie, BTW.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

when i first started to post on here i thought i didnt have much experience and words of wisdom to offer and that everyone would disagree with me... then i thought what the heck i'll post anyway and see if people agree with me ... if they do i'm on the right track if not oh well haha. thank you, she's not a superstar and won't win me any prizes but i'm happy just having a nice trail ride around the neighbourhood and for that she is fab! I love your avatar!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She is very cute. I would love to see more photos of her.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

netty83 said:


> if they do i'm on the right track if not oh well haha. thank you, *she's not a superstar and won't win me any prizes* but i'm happy just having a nice trail ride around the neighbourhood and for that she is fab! I love your avatar!


Thank you! 

Let me say about the "superstar" comment: you never know! :wink: I NEVER thought about showing my horses (as I had no experience and they were not trained), but I'm seriously considering it now (and my trainer is very supportive of it). Just keep up the work with her, and it'll be paid off!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Always behind - There is a few in my barn. I am planning on taking a few more shortly and then i will be overloading it in March with pics of her foal.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Let me say about the "superstar" comment: you never know! :wink: I NEVER thought about showing my horses (as I had no experience and they were not trained), but I'm seriously considering it now (and my trainer is very supportive of it). Just keep up the work with her, and it'll be paid off!


I was thinking of maybe showing her in hand in the veteran class at our local show as i've been 'told' that she likes the excitement of shows lol.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, you are free to believe what you want!

Just so you know a little of my personality and resulting skepticism: I can't even watch Fantasy type movies or enjoy the novels. I have tried to watch Lord of the Rings 3 times unsuccessfully. Here is my inner dialogue:

"Trees don't talk, that's dumb."
"Elves aren't real, that's dumb."
"As if putting on a ring would make you invisible, that's dumb."

Ha ha so you can see that perhaps I miss out on some of the more whimsical and fun aspects of life by being overly logical!

BTW my favourite movie is "A Beautiful Mind" - biography of James Nash who won the Nobel Prize for Economics in '96 I think. Yep, that's as entertaining as I get.

So if you enjoyed having the reading done and feel like you got something out of it then good for you! I'd love to see more pictures too, she is just adorable.


----------

